# My cube tank



## sergioveterano (Mar 4, 2004)

Hello, 
one picture of my tank.









Comments are aprecitated


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sergio,

Welcome. I like you tank very much but I must say I find the wood to be a bit distracting. I like the layout of the plants, and even the rocks but I feel that the wood is only drawing the eye away from the actual foacl point of hte aquarium. I find it distractions for 2 reasons. One, it is two high in the tank and to far to the left. Maybe it could come from the bottom more, maybe come out from the bottom of hte bunch of stargrass? Also, only one piece is usally should be avoided. IT does not have and balance or depth. AMybe you could add a couple more poeces, 3 is good, never use 4, but 5 or maore odd numbers is always best. 

That being said, very weel done. I think it is a very beautiful tank


----------



## sergioveterano (Mar 4, 2004)

Olá, thanks for the sugestions, i'll try to move the branch a lite bit down, actualy tere hare 7 pieces, not 4, and 5 stones. I'm litle in tuch with the teory of the numbers.

My idea is to put another drifwood on the botom right side, in the place that the SAE are reasting in the foto.

Im the behind of the right side are the Ludwigia glandolosa, that is a lite short at the moment, maibe help the layout.


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I agree that the one piece of wood is a bit distracting. From the pic, it almost looks like the mossy tip is actually comming out of the tank (through front glass :shock: ).

Otherwise, it looks good


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

What is the grid on your back wall?
___
Jeff


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Another vote agains the wood 

As a viewer, I feel a little cheated by not being able to see the anubias area on the left. perhaps you can carefully trim the (stargrass?) so that it doesn't over hand as much. 

You say you have 5 rocks, but it appears a 3 rock design. While I am probablyt eh last person to ask for rock placement advice, I can say that they work for me visually


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I agree with the others. The piece of driftwood does not work well with the aquascape. In fact, I would take it out all together. I do like the shaping of the stargrass bunches, but I would like to see more of a midground. The front mound of stargrass looks too dominating compared to that little bunch of Anubias barteri var. nana underneath. I would try to get a larger/more impressive bunch of that plant and pull it forward a little. As is, that dark spot is a little distracting to the 'funnel' design you seem to be creating.

A little bit more detail in the stargrass bunches would be nice and make this tank much more visually appealing. How about adding a couple more differently textured plants?

Carlos


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Another vote for losing the wood. I also agree with Carlos about moving the Anubias out a little. Otherwise, a very nice tank!


----------



## sergioveterano (Mar 4, 2004)

olá, another foto.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Pretty tank, don't let your beautiful plants overtake your rock-scape. I lost points in the AB contest for letting that happen. :wink:


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Hm, I don't think the rock work was supposed to be the most important part of Sergio's aquascape, unlike yours, Sean.

I always thought it was the healthy bunches of stargrass, neatly seperated into a front grouping and a back grouping by the nice terraced line of Hygrophila. The rocks were there just to add visual interest to the midground.


If Sergio wants to focus more on the rockscaping on this tank, I think he needs to work with much larger rocks and try to enmesh them more effectively with the plant groupings. 

Carlos


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I must say that I agree with both of you

I think this tank could benefit from a stronger hardscape but i do agree that the "strongest" focus for htis tank is definatly the plants. I like the idea of hte 2 mounds seperated by the Hydro, but it htink it is lacking depth at the momnet. All the plants are to uniform in height to me and the is no direct seperation between the mounds of stargrass anymore. The mounds were much nicer in the original pic. I think that trimming htem back to show more of the anubias mearly cased the mound to move to far back and into the same plane as the righ one. It seems "flat" now.

I still like this tank though and i think you should be proud of it Sergio


----------

